# Any KPers Going To Stitches West????



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just curious to know if any of my fellow KPers plan to attend Stitches West this coming week in Santa Clara, California. I know I'll be there!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm going. I go every year. I can't wait!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great, maybe we can meet! This is my first time ever and I am so excited!!!!


Lsay3 said:


> I'm going. I go every year. I can't wait!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

My friend and I will be there too. I just hope the roads over the Sierras stay unblocked. It will take us around 6 hours if we can go north, but much longer if we have to go south. We are keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Be safe. That's a long trip. Hope you're staying a few days.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Where are you driving from?


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

No I'm going to a knitting retreat in Northeast Pa in April
if you want to know about it send me a PM


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

We are leaving here on Thursday and staying until Saturday. Driving over from Bishop in the eastern sierras. Wherever we go, it's a long drive! Have a great time yourself at the Stitches event.


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going. Just love it.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh yes YES, I will be there . . . with bells on! I LOVE Stitches. My husband has renamed it "Knitters Gone Wild." It would be fun to meet some fellow KPers. I know we will all probably have very full schedules, so setting a meeting place and time would be difficult. At the Santa Clara Convention Center there is an area on the second floor, close to the top of the stairs, above the Market that has tables & chairs. Soooo, I'm going to make a stand-up sign that says something like "KPers" or "Knitting Paradise Friends" and put it on a table when I'm sitting there (I doubt we could just leave it there). Hopefully some of you wonderful fellow knitters will see it and we can all meet! What fun.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!! My DH and I are driving up on Wednesday from Orange County so it will be anywhere between 6 to 7 hours. We are staying at the Hilton as we were not able to find room at the Hyatt. I am glad I started this post, when will you be setting aside this table? I have a class on Thursday but it will be in the pm.


mad hatter said:


> Oh yes YES, I will be there . . . with bells on! I LOVE Stitches. My husband has renamed it "Knitters Gone Wild." It would be fun to meet some fellow KPers. I know we will all probably have very full schedules, so setting a meeting place and time would be difficult. At the Santa Clara Convention Center there is an area on the second floor, close to the top of the stairs, above the Market that has tables & chairs. Soooo, I'm going to make a stand-up sign that says something like "KPers" or "Knitting Paradise Friends" and put it on a table when I'm sitting there (I doubt we could just leave it there). Hopefully some of you wonderful fellow knitters will see it and we can all meet! What fun.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll be at Stitches Thurs through Sunday with classes everyday. But I will tentatively say that I'll be at a table on Thursday 12:15 -- 1:15, Friday 12:30 -- 1:30. Saturday 11:45 -- 12:45. I've written all these times on my Stitches schedule, so plan to be there barring any unforeseen glitches. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds good!!


mad hatter said:


> I'll be at Stitches Thurs through Sunday with classes everyday. But I will tentatively say that I'll be at a table on Thursday 12:15 -- 1:15, Friday 12:30 -- 1:30. Saturday 11:45 -- 12:45. I've written all these times on my Stitches schedule, so plan to be there barring any unforeseen glitches. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

I think that one of our wonderful designers should desine a pattern to either knit or have printed on a tee shirt that say's I love Knitters Pareadise or (KP). It would be easy to see in a crowd so we can stop and introduce our selves at the different events that go on around us thoughout the year.
I have going to a stitches event on my goal list for next year. I just ordered a custom pocket spinning wheel at the Fiber Arts Fair here in Tacoma WA so my yarn budget is gone. LOL Go to 
www.pocket-wheel.com if you want to check out my new baby.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

A teeshirt -- now that sounds like a fun idea! Hmmmm


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, so where do we go for that???


mad hatter said:


> A teeshirt -- now that sounds like a fun idea! Hmmmm


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am envious! I wish I could go. Sorry to say I have to work. All of you enjoy the classes and please come back and give a report to all of us here on KP. It will be interesting to hear what classes everyone has signed up for. Have fun!!!!! ;0)


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm going on Sat. to do market sessions. And of course drool over all the yarn and goodies. I live about 4 hrs drive so will probably stay over Fri. nite.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I am taking the train from Suisun on Friday for the market! Pretty excited!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Try to look us up!!


llamagenny said:


> I'm going on Sat. to do market sessions. And of course drool over all the yarn and goodies. I live about 4 hrs drive so will probably stay over Fri. nite.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay!!!! great hope we can all meet!!!!


merae said:


> I am taking the train from Suisun on Friday for the market! Pretty excited!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well??? Come join us!!


Sandiego said:


> I am envious! I wish I could go. Sorry to say I have to work. All of you enjoy the classes and please come back and give a report to all of us here on KP. It will be interesting to hear what classes everyone has signed up for. Have fun!!!!! ;0)


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Well??? Come join us!!


Maybe next year more KPers will be able to make plans for Stitches and we could do something like wear one of those 3" buttons to identify ourselves. Hmmmmm It will be fun to see how many Kpers manage to connect this year. Whateeeever, safe and happy traveling to all, especially to those makig the trek over the mountains from Bishop.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, see you all in knitting heavenland!!!


mad hatter said:


> Maybe next year more KPers will be able to make plans for Stitches and we could do something like wear one of those 3" buttons to identify ourselves. Hmmmmm It will be fun to see how many Kpers manage to connect this year. Whateeeever, safe and happy traveling to all, especially to those makig the trek over the mountains from Bishop.


----------

